# orchid mantis stuck in moult :( help!?



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi as above - its head and arms are fully out and abdomen too it just seems to have its legs stuck in the moult - its pulsating itself back and forward to try to get out - seemingly not in a panic, but it is actually on the substrate and not clinging to the top so it must have lost leverage. I'm not sure how long this has been the case i didnt check this morning since i got up late and ive just got back from work - is there any way i can doctor this?? its a little distressing to see  

please help me,
gareth


----------



## Rilo|UK (Jun 5, 2011)

If it where me, very carefully.. I would lift it off the sub, others wouldn't reccomend though.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I had this the other week with a ghost mantis. She'd fell and just the end of all four legs were stuck in the moult. I carefully pulled her out of it and she's fine now.

However, you do risk seriously damaging them as they're very vulnerable at this stage.

After I pulled her out I placed her on a piece of fabric mesh, where she then grabbed on and I was able to hang her upside down where I left her for the next three days to harden up.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

ok im going to try this - i feel interaction is the only way as theres been no improvement and i think its really struggling.
thanks guys


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

You've probably done it by now but just a quick tip. Saliva is better at moistening the old exoskeleton than just water so it's easier and safer to ease the insect out of it.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

its no hope on this one i think ive long since missed the boat, on further inspection theres bits of exo on the face and also a band tieing the arms together, i got a leg loose but the exo is pretty much welded on .. i think i have to accept the inevitable... 

thanks for your help every one, i'll remember the advice you've given if this happens again


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

gambitgareth said:


> its no hope on this one i think ive long since missed the boat, on further inspection theres bits of exo on the face and also a band tieing the arms together, i got a leg loose but the exo is pretty much welded on .. i think i have to accept the inevitable...
> 
> thanks for your help every one, i'll remember the advice you've given if this happens again


Oh this is the one I sold you, I'm so gutted.  

We've still got loads here which we're growing on to get some pairs, I'll sort out out a deal on some if you like when they have moulted some more?


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

aw thats really kind I think i would look for a slightly larger one next time- im a little put off the little ones since theyre so delicate - absolutely loved watching it hunt tho, great entertainment! 

I killed it this morning, which im really depressed about - i felt as though it had to be done, it didnt have what it needed to be self sufficient and was writhing on the substrate..


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear you couldn't save it mate.

Least you did the right thing and put it out its misery. It only would have died slowly if you didn't intervene.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

yea i was getting some help from some kind peeps off facebook too - it followed that young mantids and in particular orchids can be suseptible to this in the young stages....


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

gambitgareth said:


> yea i was getting some help from some kind peeps off facebook too - it followed that young mantids and in particular orchids can be suseptible to this in the young stages....


That was me lol! I didn't make the connection until I saw the post here. :blush:

Yeah we're keeping ours for a while, when they get a bit bigger I'll PM you. ^_^ They are L3-5 at the moment.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

oooooh ur kerry !!! lol sorry your a total expert - thanks for helping me - i was in a bit of a panic  - p.s that would be great


----------

